# Driver side drive axle seal 97 altima



## mkpj1 (May 12, 2005)

Hello all,

I have a 97 altima GXE with 80K. Manual tranny and no ABS. I noticed that it started having leaks on the driveway and found the leak at the driver side drive axle seal. No problem I think. Replaced brakes, turned rotors, and replaced complete drive axles since I was there. Drove the new axle seal from Nissan in with a 2 inch socket, seemed straight. Leaked worse. Replaced it again along with another axle. Still leaked. Went to a local shop specializing in Japan parts and the guy measured the axle and the seal and gave me one that looked much more like the original. didn't leak....for two days. Now it's leaking again. Can't be the seal. Can't be the axle. Well the axle is from autozone so it could be the axle? What am I missing? I have rebuilt big blocks so I am not unfamiliar with a wrench. The inner CV joint seems to have an awful lot of play. Differential problem? bearings? What kind of S*** sandwich am I looking at? 

Thanks for any ideas,
Ken


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mkpj1 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a 97 altima GXE with 80K. Manual tranny and no ABS. I noticed that it started having leaks on the driveway and found the leak at the driver side drive axle seal. No problem I think. Replaced brakes, turned rotors, and replaced complete drive axles since I was there. Drove the new axle seal from Nissan in with a 2 inch socket, seemed straight. Leaked worse. Replaced it again along with another axle. Still leaked. Went to a local shop specializing in Japan parts and the guy measured the axle and the seal and gave me one that looked much more like the original. didn't leak....for two days. Now it's leaking again. Can't be the seal. Can't be the axle. Well the axle is from autozone so it could be the axle? What am I missing? I have rebuilt big blocks so I am not unfamiliar with a wrench. The inner CV joint seems to have an awful lot of play. Differential problem? bearings? What kind of S*** sandwich am I looking at?
> 
> ...


you need to insure that you have the correct axles... there are lsd axles and non-lsd axles. same goes for the seals. next i would look for cracks in the plate on the housing and/or burrs on the axle shaft itself. also, insure that you are installing the axle completely into the gear housing.


----------

